# Duramax MIles



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

How many miles Do you all have on your duramax motors 2006 Chevy HD 76,000 one thing I have done is replace 2 .o2 censors :biggrin:


----------



## JoshuaLO (Jul 11, 2007)

2005 GMC 2500 with 104000.....had to replace the batteries...thats it


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

06 dmax at 149,000. Both front wheel bearings went out around 55-60k miles. I built my motor when it had 91,000 on it with no issues running big hp. Also replaced batteries.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Our '06 has right at 60k on it. Stupid GM battery leaked acid out of a post, and replaced them with Duralast Gold Tops.

Bought a Blocker Plate & Finger's stick from Kennedy Diesel, but havent installed yet.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

04 with 189,000 miles. Replaced front wheel bearings,batteries, and water pump. Still runs stong and gets good milage.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

08 with 25K and hoping to get at least 175K more before its gone. Mileage sux but its a haus when it comes to towing. No mods yet...waiting for warranty to expire


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

03, about 130K, replaced injectors under warrnaty at 80k, tires, batteries, and tailgate cable.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

mines not an 06, but an 02. 208,000 miles, with several upgrades & several fixes. Love the truck and will buy agian if & when the time comes!
She's paid for, and I'm going to drive it for another ......:walkingsm

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/

txwhthd


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

04, 135000 miles replaced the batteries one time, the steering sector under warranty 5 times. Love it gives me great fuel economy and pulls my boat like it isn't even hooked to the truck.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

08 2500hd with 48k. Powerhouse diesel guzzler!


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

08 2500 4x4 crew 22,000 miles. Perfect so far. Plan to drive it until the wheels fall off.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

KillaHookset said:


> 03, about 130K, replaced injectors under warrnaty at 80k, tires, batteries, and *tailgate cable*.


Don't you wonder why they got away from the old steel tailgate supports?


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

2002 4x4 crew....174k miles....injectors, batts, tensioner pully and belts....been a great truck!....oh, and wheel bearings.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*2002 GMC 4 x 4 Crew Cab*

I have 199 k and have had to have the Injectors replaced, Allison Transmission rebuilt, u-joints, Alternator and batteries twice and one side of wheel bearings. Other than that the truck has been great and I think the tranny went because of an accident becasue some women decided to slam underneath my truck and cause damage to the drivetrain that was probably never noticed when they rebuilt the truck 144 k later.



OG Donkey said:


> 2002 4x4 crew....174k miles....injectors, batts, tensioner pully and belts....been a great truck!....oh, and wheel bearings.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

JoshuaLO said:


> 2005 GMC 2500 with 104000.....had to replace the batteries...thats it


Ditto for 107K miles


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I've got an 04 LB7 and got 164,000 miles on it. I havn't had to replace injectors yet and hope that I won't ever have to (But might soon due to a light white smoke blowing out of the exhaust). I've gone through 4 batteries, an alternator, a fuel regulator, water pump/hose lines, A/C computer probems, a bad U-joint that connects the driveshaft to the rear axle, TAILGATE cables LOL. Most these repairs happened at around 150,000 and weren't drastic. So far I've got to say that I love the truck and hope that I can push at least 250,000 before I buy new.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

05 Duramax, 41K. Batteries only cause it sits so long only to pull the boat.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

03 LB7 4x4 199000 miles replaced the batts, alt, a/c doors, and front wheel bearings. I drive the heck out of this truck and love it!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

08 Sierra LT 2500 with 60K. Replaced batteries and left front headlamp. Might have some more to do soon since I drove it about 100 miles at 75 mph in 4-wheel-high the other day. Oh well. The 04 Duramax it replaced had 130K on it and never replaced or repaired a single thing on it.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

01 with 210K
04 with 120K

plenty of repairs on the 04, but none more than a monthly payment.


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

140k on a 2007 LBZ.

No problems at all.


----------



## AggieSpeck (Dec 4, 2009)

I had a buddy of mine do the same thing in his z71, he completely forgot it was in four wheel drive going down the highway for two hours. But he never had any problems with it because of that.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

06 with 76k miles. The battery exploded at about 30k miles sending **** everywhere. It happened when my wife took it to wal-mart one day. She pulled into a parking space, turned it off, and BOOM! Scared the heck outta her. The paint is peeling in a few spots where the acid got. Had both hubs replaced under warranty. Also had to replace a motor mount soon after I got it. Other than that, just regular maintenance. Love the truck.

Brian


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

06 with 77K. Had to replace an EGR motor and had a transmission line that runs from the cooler start leaking at the crimp, and had to replace the batteries once. I am running a bully dog power pup on Tow/econ. Fuel mileage on the highway is about 16, city is 14.5.


----------



## dlcole76054 (Feb 8, 2010)

03' 2500HD Crew, LB, LT, 4X4. 92,000 miles. Had the steering repaired more times than I can count and still clunks over a bumpy road. Replaced both batteries, the dash cluster (speedo crapped out), seat belt sensors, upgraded Onstar to digital, all 4 door clearance (red/white) lights, DRLs 2x and other stuff I forgot about. 

Spoke with some guys at the off road shop about after market steering gear, they said "it's GM and they clunk"...sigh.

Still like the truck, get good economy on the highway (21), even if the steering sucks. 

GM is finally going to rack and pinion steering in the 2011s for 2500s which should solve the HD steering issues. Other than those minor issues and the fact that parking it is like parking the Queen Mary, I like it.


----------

